# What software is helpful?



## Waomsy (Feb 28, 2019)

Please recommend some useful software about antivirus and other (Windows manage),i hope them helps me manage data/files/password on my computer.


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

For Windows 10 I use, Windows Defender, does all I need.



Password Managment, Last Pass https://www.lastpass.com/ been using last pass for years.



Not sure how you want to manage Files / Data, I just use Windows File Explorer.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

As stated, Windows 10 has built in Anti-Virus software, Windows Defender. You do not need to install 3rd party AV software. 
As for Passwords, most modern browsers (ie) Chrome, Firefox, Edge can save your login user name and passwords, you do not need 3rd party software, but you may want something like lastpass. 
What do you mean by Manage Data and Files? Again, Windows 10 File Explorer (Windows Explorer) does a great job or organizing your folders and files. There is a search box on the upper right of each directory that you can search for a specific file. Or you can use Cortana Search to search your whole computer. No 3rd party software required.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Ditto to, Posts 2 & 3. If you use the built in browser PWs and you have a safe place to keep them, then use the snipping tool to copy (might take a few "snips") and print them.


----------



## Waomsy (Feb 28, 2019)

alpenadiver said:


> For Windows 10 I use, Windows Defender, does all I need.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, if so that,i think the Windows File Explorer is enough if i can.


----------



## Waomsy (Feb 28, 2019)

spunk.funk said:


> As stated, Windows 10 has built in Anti-Virus software, Windows Defender. You do not need to install 3rd party AV software.
> As for Passwords, most modern browsers (ie) Chrome, Firefox, Edge can save your login user name and passwords, you do not need 3rd party software, but you may want something like lastpass.
> What do you mean by Manage Data and Files? Again, Windows 10 File Explorer (Windows Explorer) does a great job or organizing your folders and files. There is a search box on the upper right of each directory that you can search for a specific file. Or you can use Cortana Search to search your whole computer. No 3rd party software required.


Thank you for your advice,i just installed Windows Defender on my computer,as for password,if i forget or lose the password,can i get them back? and as for how to manage data ana files? i will install the Windows Explorer.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Which browser are you using ? also windows explorer is already installed there is no need to install it.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You don't have to download or install *File Explorer* (Windows Explorer) or *Windows Defender* they are both a part of Windows 10.
As asked previously, what Browser are you using? (ie) Edge (dark blue *e*) Chrome, Firefox? They all can save your passwords, and you can view them and manage them: https://www.laptopmag.com/articles/manage-saved-passwords-edge-browser


----------



## Postman_ (Apr 13, 2018)

Malwarebytes, Hitman, CCleaner, and Spybot are well known anti malware/virus programmes.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Malwarebytes fine, CCleaner ok but not the registry part turn that off, hitman not required nor is spybot that can be contensious with Windows now.


----------



## Waomsy (Feb 28, 2019)

joeten said:


> Which browser are you using ? also windows explorer is already installed there is no need to install it.


I have installed two browsers,Google Chrome and Firefox.


----------



## Waomsy (Feb 28, 2019)

joeten said:


> but not the registry part turn that off, hitman not required nor is spybot that can be contensious with Windows now.


Are you sure?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

See the link posted in post 8 above.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes quite sure.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

https://www.linglom.com/internet/ho...-firefox-google-chrome-and-internet-explorer/


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Waomsy said:


> Are you sure?


We wouldn't knowingly give you false information that could potentially put your system in harm's way.


----------



## Waomsy (Feb 28, 2019)

Stancestans said:


> We wouldn't knowingly give you false information that could potentially put your system in harm's way.


I got it,thanks for everyone's advice,i will test it.


----------



## Qicery (Mar 11, 2019)

I am using Windows Explorer now,and Hitman and Spybot are very good.
To manage the password,you can install the iSeePassword.


----------



## Waomsy (Feb 28, 2019)

Qicery said:


> I am using Windows Explorer now,and Hitman and Spybot are very good.
> To manage the password,you can install the iSeePassword.


I really appreciate your advice.


----------



## Qicery (Mar 11, 2019)

Qicery said:


> I am using Windows Explorer now,and Hitman and Spybot are very good.
> To manage the password,you can install the iSeePassword.


 And they can do the same:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_key


----------



## Waomsy (Feb 28, 2019)

Qicery said:


> And they can do the same:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_key


Thank you for your advice.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If the information in this thread solved your problem, please mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------



## shaira (May 18, 2019)

Avira Antivirus (https://www.avira.com): free and light weight

1Password (https://1password.com): Great for password management across multiple devices but expensive

PassMoz LabWin (https://www.passmoz.com):Easily create password reset disk for Windows

Ultimate Boot CD (https://www.ultimatebootcd.com): for system diagnose, backup, repair and data recovery


----------



## Waperkim (May 23, 2019)

shaira said:


> Avira Antivirus (https://www.avira.com): free and light weight
> 
> 1Password (https://1password.com): Great for password management across multiple devices but expensive
> 
> ...


Add.
VLC:Media player and streaming media server
Microsoft To-Do:Task management App
Cool File Viewer:Supports play many common audio and video formats


----------



## Waperkim (May 23, 2019)

I tried installing 1Password on Widnows 10,the installation failed,but i did it on Windows 7 computer,i know i must have done something wrong with Windows 10.All in all,the other 3 Apps you recommended are great and i have installed them all.


----------



## Wuchens (May 30, 2019)

shaira said:


> Avira Antivirus (https://www.avira.com): free and light weight
> 
> 1Password (https://1password.com): Great for password management across multiple devices but expensive
> 
> ...


 Thank you,great recommendation,they are working on my computer.


----------

